# Carmen's Pregnancy Thread



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well lets start with how this happened..

frankly im not even SURE how it happened. we noticed Carmen getting bigger and bigger, and suspected her to be pregnant, we hauled her to the vet for a palpitation and an ultra sound, he looks at us and says congratulations our a mom.... he says she is about 8 months pregnant.

first of all we have NO stud, and have had NO stud near our pasture, we have also had Carmen for going on 4 years. now. we did have a Jack in a seperate pasture, he escaped his pasture into the horses pasture, however we were notified as soon as he broke out as we have people watching the place, he was put back into his rightful pasture within 30 minutes of his breaking in. in which case he was no where near the horses because they kept running him off. this was around octoberish, which would put us at the 8 month mark.

the only other choice is we got a black pony GELDING around this same time, we've checked him and he is a gelding, but he did ride our mares occasionally. we no longer have him either as we found him a home. 

if we could have prevented this we would. and if it wasn't to late to abort the foal, we would. we do NOT want the risk of loosing my mom's mare but at the moment we have no choice except to give her the best care as possible to keep her healthy, our vet has agreed to be on call for us in which case we need help. i hope it doesn't come to that. Carmen is dry lotted in a paddock off of grass, and getting Orchard Grass Hay,

the vet said she was due early to mid September, which is a bit late in the year but we've already bought a foal sized blanket as that is when the temperatures around here start to drop. i will update occasionally as we go along, and more frequently as it gets closer to time.

here are the 2 possible Sire's
Eeyore

















and Romeo

















and of course Carmen in her paddock








and here is a photo from May








and then from June 13th


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am gonna say the jack.. 30 minutes is plenty of time to breed a mare in standing heat. The other horses might have run him off, but the jack would have most likely been happy to have him to breed her.
The gelding, even if he had one testicle inside his belly may have acted like a stud, but his sperm would not have been viable.. He could not get a mare pregnant.
I bet you have a cute little long eared baby in September.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my mom is honestly hoping for a long eared baby, but i honestly hope not. i don't have the ability to train a mule from the ground up, i can handle horses, and have trained 3 foals from the ground up. Carmen was the one running him off, but i honestly hope there is some miracle and it was Romeo,


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Your mare is cute! 

Could the pony gelding have been a cryptorchid and you just maybe thought he was gelded?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

its a possiblity. he came from a string of homes where parents wanted to have them broke for their kids, but no one could break him. we finally broke him and got him kid safe, and found him a home, sometime in the past he was neglected because he has a huge scar on his face from an embedded halter. but that is a definitely possibility.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm guessing it is the jack as well. Much more likely. Even as a cryptorchid, the "gelding" would have stallion tendencies, but would still be sterile, as testicles need to drop to work correctly. A retained one would not be sufficient to breed a mare. 

In any case, I'm sorry for the unfortunate breeding. Talk about an interesting situation.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

cryptorchid's can breed like a stallion, can act like a stallion, but are sterile.. No chance he got her, it has to be the jack.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thats what i always thought, but wasn't there a famous Crypto stallion that was breeding? i may be wrong and it may be hearsay, but i thought there was. either way im hoping for a miracle and having a horse not a mule lol only time will tell.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I believe A P Indy is chryptorchid, but he still had one normal testicle to produce viable sperm. They do believe that is why he became sterile so early in his stud duties.
A undescended testicle up in the belly can't make viable sperm. Whether horse, dog, man, whatever, the testicle has to be down in the scrotum, outside the body to keep and produce viable sperm


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ah ok! this makes much more sense with 1 descended testicle and one retained testicle. however impossible it may be i am still hoping against a mule, sure they are cute. and turn out to be really sturdy animals. im just not sure how to handle all the brains they have.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> ah ok! this makes much more sense with 1 descended testicle and one retained testicle. however impossible it may be i am still hoping against a mule, sure they are cute. and turn out to be really sturdy animals. im just not sure how to handle all the brains they have.


So would you have to keep the foal? Is selling him/her not an option for you?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

selling, would be an option for me. yes. but however its my mom's mare. i'm pretty sure she would keep it. in which case i know a few people who have trained up mules, so thats always an option. as well as a trainer that had dealt with mules before, i just mean me personally. i am capable of training horses up to being saddle broke, and turning them into really nice horses just not sure about training a mule myself personally. however if she keeps it i will be pushing the issue about a trainer.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> selling, would be an option for me. yes. but however its my mom's mare. i'm pretty sure she would keep it. in which case i know a few people who have trained up mules, so thats always an option. as well as a trainer that had dealt with mules before, i just mean me personally. i am capable of training horses up to being saddle broke, and turning them into really nice horses just not sure about training a mule myself personally. however if she keeps it i will be pushing the issue about a trainer.


Oh okay well it sounds like you have a plan then.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh yeah, definitely an unplanned pregnancy mainly because both of our mares arn't breeding quality, and its way to pricey, (went through it 2 years ago when i bought a pregnant mare) plus the risk of loosing our mares who are our heart horses is such a scary thought, my mom is actually pretty distraught, as quite a few people here on the forum have lost babies and almost lost mares.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

awwh how exciteing!! he/she is going to be so cute!! <3 I love babies <3 keep us updated I want to see pictures when this baby comes into the world.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i promise there will be TONS of photos when (s)he comes! i did help a friend deliver a baby almost 2 months ago, it was a TWH/ Mustang cross. the result was a gorgeous bay colt!

not my baby but i do help with his training!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

oh my goodness, what a cutie! I have a haflinger/mustang cross hims 2 yrs old now. it goes fast.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i have a 2 year old that was born into my arms, he's going to be my main trail mount, and if all things go well for him and he enjoys it, i'll start him on poles, barrels, and jumping once he gets older and his training takes off.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds like you gotta alot of work/fun ahead of you. Good luck with everything


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe I am excited for baby pictures, wether it be long eared or not ;-)


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sometimes things like this just happen. Sounds like youve got everything under control. Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just thought i would post some most recent pictures from today.
















her udders are just now barely starting to fill in


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Subbing!
I want to see who's the daddy once bub is born.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

whats crazy, is exactly 1 year ago. i had her up at the vet getting her checked by the vet because we suspected she could have gotten pregnant by my uncut, yearling when he only had 1 descended testicle.. and now here we are on year later, get her checked again and she IS indeed pregnant.. ahhhh the irony..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Subbing, will be waiting for long ear pics!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well since a crypto can't have babys its bound to be a long ear! im hoping for a chesnut mule. i've always looovvveed chesnut mules. without the pangare.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just thought i would post another update for you guys!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Any updates??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

her udders are starting to fill up, and she has filled up real thick right in front of her hips. i am just waiting on her udders to completely fill and for her stomach to drop. i think we still have a month to go. my mom doesn't seem to think so because of how large she has become, but i've birthed a few babies, and i do my research, i am trying to tell her she needs to trust me and the vet. lol the vet said early September. so thats what we are aiming for.

as for right now she has free choice Hay it is Rye x Barley mix.

she has also been getting some Orchard Grass hay, as well as Bermuda.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

...Waiting for a little mule


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't wait! Please post pics


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

her udders are feeling up quite quickly, but still no where near full! i think its all the rich hay make her bag up early.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'm going to be following all the foaling threads getting ready for next year. Crossing fingers mine took. Don't worry too much about it being a mule, you have a trainer ready, I am sure you'll be fine. Plus those EARS are so darn cute!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just thought i would update you guys! lets hope its not quads in there!
from yesterday.
























small udders. she is showing alot of other signs, just tiny udders. but they getting there!








relaxing vulva








and then today. 20 minutes ago


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we spunt the night at the pasture last night because she had labored breathing, her vulva was swollen and elongated, she kicked and rolled all night. but no baby. she is getting close though, just thought i would update you all! her udders still havne't come in, which makes me worry that they may not come in all the way at all, so we are probably going to have to go get some colostrum on hand.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Subbing as well!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this her first foal? She may not fill up until right at birth time. do you have a foal halter ready? And whatever else you might need in a handy place for easy grabbing?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes, she is maiden as far as we know. we have some scissors, Betadine, lots fresh towels, a foal halter, fishing line. trash bags, and working on the frozen colostrum.

im hoping thats how it goes, i tested her milk tonight with PH strips. she tested at an 8.3 D:

here are some updated photos from today. 
































CRAZY veinage








fun angle xD


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

OH MY! She looks like she is going to pop! Poor thing


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the last 2 nights she has thrown us for loops. rolling, and in apparent labor. liquid of some sort allover her and her tail from rolling. her vulva was swollen and very large. i hope she has it soon. we plan on camping out this whole weekend at the barn so we can keep a close eye on her. so far her biggest "peak" as in rolling and "signs" seems to be around 2am. so she will probably foal around that time. unfortuantly her milk Ph hasn't changed a bit. and she doesn't like me milking her. she kicks out as if its painful. i'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry i have been without internet! today when i checked her milk the PH was FINALLY around 6.8-7.2 so baby within in 48 hours? or at least by the weekend. she is flipping HUGE god help us if its twins, but the vet agreed to be on standby for us incase of an emergency so im so thankful for him!

here are some photos from today.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

O.O that is one HUGE belleh! dear lord, i wouldnt want to be luggin that belly around poor girl!


hope she pops soon! and cant wait for baby pictures! wooooh


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah.. she is definitely miserable and feeling mighty sorry for herself, and i can't blame her. i can't wait to see the little one though! and pictures you shall have, and if we are lucky enough to catch it we are prepared to video tape as well


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbbiiinnnggg!  Can't wait to see this foal.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Subbing. Can't wait for a long-eared baby! =D


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! Hope it is soon! D


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we have a COLT. he's a Chesnut Sabino. big bald face, 4 white stockings and 2 side patches! he was born around 11:15pm got him up and walking and he passed his meconium, birth went VERY smooth, all the placenta was in tact, it was Textbook. though Carmen had a little tearing, we are getting her vet checked today to make sure everything is ok inside her.

i am in the process of uploading photos. but for right now i have cell phone pictures.

now.. im NOT sure how we got a colt instead of a little john mule. it is what it is. someone told me 2 weeks ago that a std was running loose around the area, and a neighbor called the owner of it without telling us until now. it was a big chesnut. i haven't seen it personally, and i don't know if it is what got carmen. but our horses did get out frequently about a year ago. so it makes sense, none of the other mares seem to be pregnant. so hopefully she's the only one.

now.. pictures!? i need some name suggesions.
so far
Thunder
Twister
Twitch 
Stormy
and Bambi


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well that's not what I was expecting! I'll admit I'm a bit sad that there isn't a little long ear to ooh & aww over but congrats on a healthy colt & mama!

Do you have background on the sorrel stud? Is there a possibility to register this cute little guy? I love his face 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like Daddy must have been an overt paint! Quite the saga, but congrats on the cute foal. How about Pharoh for a name since it looks like a pyramid on his tummy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

MHF he is not what i was expecting either!! i've heard the stud was a QH, but ive also heard it was a Mustang as well. im gonna try to get some info or some photos or something lol 

here are some photos


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he wasn't shy one bit! lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What a surprise! Congratulations on your little fella. 

Of the names you listed I'd choose Twister. 

How about Rogue, Shock, Rascal or something of that nature given the circumstances of his arrival.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh, so cute! Congrats on the new addition!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new little guy.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah sooo cute! Look at those hind legs, they are so long!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Bebeh!

I would call him Oops. haha how adorable!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww! I'd call him "Thunder"...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! You got a cutie-I was expecting long ears, too.He looks strong & sturdy-so glad everything went well for him & the mare. Do you think you'll be keeping him? Are you going to try to find the owner of the stud? So, at some point your horses were out? And you've heard that the stud may have been loose? Nature works in mysterious ways-LOL!He looks to be curious! AS for a name-how about-Surprise! (Prize for short.)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

What a wonderful suprise! He is perfect! :-D


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cacowgirl, it would be my mom's horse, she's still deciding what we will do with him. so his future is uncertain at this moment. unfortuantly we didn't get him imprinted because we were so worried about Carmen, she laid down flat for around 30 minutes after the birth so we were very concerned. all is well though! we have already started his training, with being touched and handled.

as for ou horses escaping, they did it very often. but never went anywhere as our pasture was way back out of the way. i did find the stud. and he was cut around November of last year. he was a mustang. and Twitch (as we have decided to call the colt) looks just like him. i got some pictures of him i'll just have to find them right quick


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is the stud he's a mustang.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I LOVE that picture with all the other horses gathered around! What a darling little foal!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on.a cute baby!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! How adorable! A big surprise too  Congrats


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm glad you didn't get the mother to abort her unborn because the colt sure looks pricless. He's going to be one handsome dude as he gets full grown.
Congratulations on the foal and give the mom a bucket of oats from me. She deserves it after what she went through.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i wouldn't abort a foal unless i wouldn't be able to care for it. or the mother through the pregnancy. however we didn't find out she was pregnant until about 3? months ago. so we were completely blindsided.

she does have a bit of a tear at the top of her vulva, that may or may not go all the way through to the Anus, she is started on a round of antibiotics. and we are waiting for the vet to get back to us about it. she is taking things all in stride, and is overall a great mother. however i hope this is the LAST foal for a long time. i love the babies, but they are a handful to train. this colt already has his testicles dropped. i know most colts have them dropped at bith and suck them back in until they "officially" drop, but we are ddebating going ahead and having him cut.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are some updated photos of twitch, we took him out to the field for the first time today so carmen could have some grass and he could stretch his legs.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he already loves having his itchy spts scratched


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww so precious!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I love his stockings! Mare looks in good nick too good on you  hope she comes right!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

He looks so serious! I love that white patch on his tummy. It like a sign: Girth Goes Here.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Aww! Adorable colt. I love the marking on his belly.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks everyone! he's a nut. and likes to try to kick out a people, and apparently he LOVES men...

we took carmen and him to the vet today. he loaded and unloaded great. and hopped in and out before she even went in <3. he loved following the men vets around and out the barn door, making his mom go nuts because he disappeared. lol he's a very curious boy! 

Carmen checked out clear! the vet said the tear was only about 1.5 inches, and should heal on its own. so thats fantastic news.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yippe! D Go Carmen! But make sure you get after that cheeky little man for kicking out! I know he is a baby but that isn't cool little dude! P He is going to be beautiful under saddle! D


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah my first colt was NEVER this spunky lol so far what ive been doing is just not backing down when he bucks up. and if he goes to kick out i give him a good and loud whaack on his rear, it usually sends him off running and bucking lol just as long as he isn't doing it around me.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Heheh what a scamp! Good on you and keep those photos coming! I just love him!


----------



## Snapple (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie! I normally do not like a lot of white on a face, but he wears it well.


----------

